# Where to find a good Lab breeder in SD or ND



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone know of a good breeder in Sodak or ND where they sell pointing labs???

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

pointing labs???

Never heard of such a thing..

I have heard of "retrieving pointers" though.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I dont know if your being sarcastic or not, but I trust most people on this forum have heard of pointing labs.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry I was being sarcastic, if you do a search you will find there are alot of people breeding PL


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe High Point Labs and High Caliber Labs breed pointers. Both in SD. Check them out on the net..I'm pretty sure they both have sites. I think one is located near Revillo and one near Brookings??


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.turkeycreeklabradors.com/about.html


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ive hunted behind a few "pointing" labs, but they didn't point. I have seen other labs not classified as pointing labs point birds though :-?


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Try Golden Oak Kennels in Volga S.D. I have a litter coming in mid March the Sir has pointed alot but I feel pointing is more of a training and reaction thing. Need more info P.M. me thanks Lucky Lab


----------



## Ed Pidgeon (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike Beadle
Beadle Retrievers.com
Aberdeen,SD


----------



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

I second Turkey Creek Labradors! I just got my female black lab not too long ago, and she was retrieving by the second day that I had her. She was also getting "Sit" from the very basic obedience training that I have started with her by the end of the first week that we had her. She is only 8 weeks old, and already following basic OB commands and well on her way to being housebroken. Most if not all of their dogs are titled hunters as well. I couldn't be happier with my choice!


----------



## Breton13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jim Enlow in Manvel, ND has labs but don't know if they're pointing labs. I'm sure he can point you in the right direction though


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i second golden oaks...... my lab is doing wonderful


----------

